# Fish/Dive out of Freeport Wed Oct 9



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Running out of Freeport on Wednesday to hit some rigs ~60 miles out. Doing a little diving and fishing. Need at least one more to watch boat. Split all cost. 
Lucas
PM for details


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wished it was tuesday ..i'll watch the boat


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

Put me on your list I am game next time you go!


----------

